# Hinterbaulager Spider FRO



## craysor (14. Juli 2015)

Hallo,
weiß zufällig jemand, welche Lager man für das Spider FRO benötigt?

Danke


----------



## iRider (14. Juli 2015)

Nicht 100% sicher, müssten aber 6901 sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zx10rr (15. Juli 2015)

Schreib eine Email direkt an Intense USA. Die antworten sehr schnell und schicken dir auf Wunsch auch eine Explosionszeichnung mit Lagerbezeichnungen.


----------



## craysor (17. Juli 2015)

Intense war sich auch nicht sicher, aber es sind 8x6901.


----------

